# Problème clavier inactif installation linux



## Negan (27 Avril 2018)

Bonjour

Voila mon problème j'essaye d'installer sur mon macbook pro sierra linux en dualboot mais quand j'essaie de choisir la langue le clavier inactif donc je ne peux pas terminer l'installation de linux

Avez-vous une solution svp

Merci

Cordialement

Negan


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2018)

Tu as essayé avec un clavier filaire, parce que je doute que le Bluetooth fonctionne pour Linux ?


----------



## Negan (27 Avril 2018)

Bonjour Locke

J'utilise mon clavier de mon macbook pro
Y at-il des drivers a installer ?


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2018)

Negan a dit:


> J'utilise mon clavier de mon macbook pro


J'ai bien compris, d'ou le fait d'utiliser un clavier filaire et il n'y a rien à installer.


----------



## Negan (27 Avril 2018)

ok merci je vais test il faut juste acheter un clavier filaire


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2018)

On ne peut pas te prêter un clavier filaire même de PC ?


----------



## Negan (27 Avril 2018)

Non je suis en vacance a l étranger en plus  tant pis je vais attendre 8 jours


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2018)

Je suis quand même étonné que ça ne soit pas reconnu, mais je ne connais pas la version de Linux que tu installes, normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème. Est-ce que tu as une souris Bluetooth pour voir si elle est reconnue, je suppose que non, vu que tu as MBP ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2018)

Negan a dit:


> j'essaye d'installer sur mon macbook pro sierra linux en dualboot





Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé avec un clavier filaire, parce que je doute que le Bluetooth fonctionne pour Linux ?





Negan a dit:


> J'utilise mon clavier de mon macbook pro


@Locke : un truc m'échappe dans ta remarque. Depuis quand le clavier du MBP communique en bluetooth avec le même MBP ?


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Depuis quand le clavier du MBP communique en bluetooth avec le même MBP ?


On ne sait jamais ce qu'il se passe et dans le doute j'ai proposé le clavier filaire, car on a parfois des surprises, car j'avais fait l'association avec un clavier et une souris externe _(grave erreur de ma part)_.


----------



## Negan (27 Avril 2018)

c'est  la distribution Kali et la version kali-linux-2018.1-amd64.iso


----------



## Negan (28 Avril 2018)

Ok j ai compris il faut attendre une nouvelle versions des noyaux linux  et qu ils intègrent les pilotes adéquats parce que çe n'ai pas le cas pour l'instant


----------

